# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: Street Singer Productions Announces Official Release for John Monteleone: The Chisels Are Calling

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...ls-Are-Calling

----------

Mandobart

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Info from their mailing list just now:

_John Monteleone: The Chisels Are Calling_ is available today digitally across streaming services!  It can be rented or purchased on Google Play, Amazon, Amazon (UK), Vudu, iTunes, YouTube, and YouTube (UK). It will soon also be available in Italy with subtitles on iTunes and Google Play.

For direct links visit our Watch page.

Coming Soon:  A DVD with over 90 minutes of special features!

----------

Nathan Kellstadt

----------

